

HN Kansai: Next Meetup in Kobe, Japan, 31/1/2014 - ekianjo
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/8315/

======
sgrove
If you get the chance, absolutely worth it to visit. Very solid talks, a great
group of people that's otherwise very hard to find in Japan (especially
outside of Tokyo), and always good drinks/talk afterwards.

------
krispyfi
Is this an English-only event? Can I bring some coworkers who only speak
Japanese?

~~~
ekianjo
It's mostly in English (for the presentations) but there are usually also a
number of Japanese folks who attend and most foreigners can speak Japanese, so
yeah, it should be no problem :)

------
krispyfi
お疲れ様でした！

Very cool, I'll definitely go to the next one.

My coworkers were too busy to go. They'll be jealous when I tell them next
week. :-p

------
kgarten
Looking forward to the meeting ... I'll bring two interesting gadgets with me
;)

